# Lots of free patterns



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.bernat.com/search.php?pspt=g&advps=y&cps=21191


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for this link


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.from Lancashire in the,north west of England.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## greenfields1 (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks for link sent it on to my daughter


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!!! Lots of stuff I want but will probably never get to!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Love this site.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! I found two projects for summer!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

good link!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great patterns===thanks


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thanks for the link- i'm in "pattern" heaven !! :thumbup:


----------



## Katknitter (Apr 19, 2013)

Funknitter said:


> http://www.bernat.com/search.php?pspt=g&advps=y&cps=21191


Very nice link thanks!


----------

